# Repeat customer



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The church lady was back and wanted a couple small simple things for spring appreciation awards. This time she knew what she wanted so .. I always do what I'm told. Made a couple xtra just in case. Finished they each measure 11 x 7 - cut from 3/4" aspen panel.



















HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

You are a busy fellow Mr. John. More nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice John . My favorite is the bottom one as I like that shade of stain


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice work John. You can see the detail of the wings on the bottom one
Mark


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one John.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Lucky church lady.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Once again, John, outstanding. You do great work. Shows how much you enjoy it.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice work.


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice


----------

